
20 years without justice - gattilorenz
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/long_reads/cavalese-cable-car-disaster-us-aircraft-deaths-trentino-20-1998-italy-dolomites-lake-garda-a8184771.html
======
anovikov
Easy to understand: pilots need low flying skills in realistic conditions.
Many more people would die when the shit hits the fan, otherwise. If these
guys were sent to long jail terms, morale will fall and crew training will
suffer. It is just that: shit happens from time to time.

